# Home made handles and knobs.



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you make your own handles and knobs for fixtures, or do you buy them? Post pictures and description of home made handles for inspiration.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm with Mike on this request and would like to see some how to's as well.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

These are knobs with a 1/4 - 20 internal thread made out of a short left over section of brass. The stock was knurled, the knobs machined, and then parted off leaving a 'washer' face.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I make some now and then with the router lathe and the hole saws and drill press. 

You can see how to make all of them in my Gallery , the hardest one to make is the 7 point knob.. last snapshot ...made out of 3/4" thick Cherry flooring

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4464-jig-storage-shop-made-knobs-2.html

=========



Mike Wingate said:


> Do you make your own handles and knobs for fixtures, or do you buy them? Post pictures and description of home made handles for inspiration.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This could be a great thread. New knobs never before seen by man or woman.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Both.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

So far so good. Neat brass knobs, I like the fluted ones from Bobj3's router lathe. I have made some T-shaped ash knobs, starting with some rectangular ash, and turning between centres on the lathe after drilling 2 holes for the brass top and bolt. I then turn an alloy collar that acts as a washer and hides the clamping nut. The whole ensemble is epoxied together.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

To me, knobs are means to en end and my approach is "utilitarian". See here:

Tail-stock knob on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Tail-stock knob on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Now I know why we cannot get blue wellington boots. crquack is using up all the milk bottle tops that are recycled to make the boots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks crquack

I save many lids/caps now I just need to get some epoxy and put some bolts upside down into the caps to make some more knob types.
I can just hear the guy at the auto parts store,, "you can't just buy the lids you must buy the bottle too" .. but I always have tons of lids off the oil plastic bottles that I now will save 



========



crquack said:


> To me, knobs are means to en end and my approach is "utilitarian". See here:
> 
> Tail-stock knob on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Tail-stock knob on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

It is a pleasure, but please: these are Pepsi tops, not milk tops!

Milk tops are used here:

Wheels and stops on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

although not terribly well.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Now you got me going*

This has inspired me to give it a try. These are some future knobs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi crquack

I just want to say thanks aging,,I made some of your type and they worked out great  I do like knobs 

========



crquack said:


> It is a pleasure, but please: these are Pepsi tops, not milk tops!
> 
> Milk tops are used here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

crquack,

Just wanted to comment on your genious with the grinding station :yes2:

That is some great thinking and I may have to borrow some of your ideas there :thank_you2:


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

No emoticon for blushing with embarrassment - I could do with one right now!

Anyway, thank you all for kind words.

:thank_you2:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*More knob ideas*

These will have to be made smaller. But I tried to get a shape that would work and use up some scrap.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*And you thought you would not have to see any more*

I am getting these knobs down to a size that will look good on a small drawer or spice cabinet.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*A thinner type knob or pull*

I did not like the size of the previously posted knobs for the small drawers I am planning to build. So I went for a thin pull. I will make a grove to install this pull in the front of the drawer.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I made these for my lathe a few years ago. But forgot to add the photos.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The wooden ones are a 3 piece laminate with a threaded steel block that is epoxied into the laminate, turned, then shaped with a round Stanley Surform and polished.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> I make some now and then with the router lathe and the hole saws and drill press.
> 
> ...


BJ, can you post the pattern for the 4 point knob

Thanks


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a photo of a pair of the cast alloy knobs. I turned a split patten, and cast 6 of them. The tool post is another of my castings, I cast 6 of these also. Really nice and solid. I machined the base flat and bored and reamed the hole to suit a set of tool rests that I made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

It's the same , it's made the same way as the one below only you need to draw a line from corner to corner on the pattern block then drill the holes out with the bit you want to use. 

http://www.routerforums.com/42539-post14.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4464-jig-storage-shop-made-knobs-2.html

=======





rmaxa said:


> BJ, can you post the pattern for the 4 point knob
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Bob, I'm going to give this a try tomorrow. Why do you grind down the points of the tee nuts. I would think it would hold better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

If you don't remove them they will split the knob in a heart beat when you set them in the hole,,the little part left on the tee nut will hold just fine,the hole size is a real key keep the tee nut in place,,but every time you crank it down it pulls the tee nut in just a little bit more 
You don't need to grind them down just use a pair of wire cutters/side cutters to clip of the little barb prong ..

I will say I have tried many types of inserts, most want to split the knob or they want to lift the wood up or then want to unthread the insert,,it very hard to pull the flange of the tee nut into that little hole 


============


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Rolf

Once you make one or two I'm sure you want to make your own design ,like glue up some scrap hardwood stock,like Maple and some Walnut to get the diff. look ...to your own knobs..

========



rmaxa said:


> Thanks for the help.


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> You're Welcome Rolf
> 
> Once you make one or two I'm sure you want to make your own design ,like glue up some scrap hardwood stock,like Maple and some Walnut to get the diff. look ...to your own knobs..
> 
> ========


:moil: Once I make one... then I realize that:
This 'knob making' thing can be addictive .... :sarcastic:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The last of the batch for now. Ash, wenge and mahogany with alloy washers.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have got my hands dirty, and turned a couple of alloy knurled knobs for my new archery stand.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Small alloy knurled knobs for my indoor bow stand. After turning these on a mechanical centre lathe, our CADCAM lathe was upgraded. and now cuts anything in about 4minutes with up to 6 auto tool changes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

yep,,,Knobs are just fun to make,,

=========


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike Wingate said:


> Small alloy knurled knobs for my indoor bow stand. After turning these on a mechanical centre lathe, our CADCAM lathe was upgraded. and now cuts anything in about 4minutes with up to 6 auto tool changes.


 If you can do that when are we going to see the arrows you made that way?


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually cut some knobs from solid cherry on a bandsaw, then I used a rotary tool to "carve" out a straight section from the backside that the wings of a wing nut would fit in. Epoxy the wing nut in, and poof! Wooden knob.

Wish I had a picture to show you, but they aren't quite as nice as some of the others here.


----------

